# Best bones for my pup.



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

My pup is turning five months (20 weeks) old on Sunday and i was wondering what types of meaty bones/raw bones he can have now. He is starting to loose teeth now, but he still has his canines.

Excuse my ignorance. He's my first dog and i want to give him the best:blush:
​


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

How about a beef knuckle bone to gnaw on. As far as for something to eat someone who feeds raw may come on here and give you some suggestions, I do not raw feed so I can't really help you. I have read on here that chicken wings and chicken backs are good starters, but wait for someone more knowledgeable to help you with this.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> How about a beef knuckle bone to gnaw on. As far as for something to eat someone who feeds raw may come on here and give you some suggestions, I do not raw feed so I can't really help you. I have read on here that chicken wings and chicken backs are good starters, but wait for someone more knowledgeable to help you with this.



Thank you for your advice :wild:
​


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Gabe's favorites are wings and turkey necks.

Neck bones have also gone over well in the past. Beef, Pork, and Lamb. He likes them all.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

My dog loves turkey necks, I give them to him frozen and they help keep those teeth clean.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

At his age chicken and turkey will be the easiest. I also feed lamb, mutton, rabbit and pork. If you can find veal neck or soup bones they can help with the teething without being as hard as the mature beef knuckle bones.


----------

